# Solved: EPSON SX515W Wireless printer problem



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there

Recently I`ve bought an Epson SX515W Wireless Printer. However, I`ve followed the instruction booklet and even with the product having writen everywhere it is fully compatible with windows 7, the manuals and even the software disk is prepared only to windows XP users.

Well, I`m using windows 7 and I`ve tryed some tutorials, but none of them helped me connecting this printer wirelessly to any of my home PC.

My network comes from a modem thats linked to a wireless router.
And I read in a tutorial that I had to connect the printer to the router in ordr to obtain wireless access to it`s functions, is it really true? Or is there other way?

Can anyone help me please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you in the UK? There seem to be manuals and drivers for Windows 7 32-bit and 64-bit http://www.epson.co.uk/Store/Printe...X515W/Drivers-Support?supportLandingPage=true.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

No, actually I`m from Portugal.

Yes I know, but the manual files that exist in EPSON`s web site are the same as I get with the product. I`ve installed all the drivers and firmware stuff through the windows 7 32bit section of the site on my product.

But, It still makes it complicated, the problem Is making the printer usable from every place of the house.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I'm not familiar with Epson equipment, but maybe I can ask some general questions and keep the thread alive until somebody who really knows something comes along.

I helped my daughter setup her new HP wireless all-in-one a couple months ago. She ran the setup program on her PC and it led her through connecting the all-in-one to her PC by USB, installing the stuff she needed to use the unit from that PC, and configuring the wireless section to connect to her wireless router. She then disconnected the USB cable, and has been using the unit wirelessly ever since.

We did not connect another computer, but to do so would mean connecting the other computer(s) to the router (ethernet or wireless) and run the setup program again. This time it would be shorter, as all it would have to do is install the software and drivers and detect the all-in-one on the network.

Is your setup similar? If not, how does it go? Whether similar or not, exactly where do things seem to fall apart?


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, runing through the CD, the instalation wizard asks me to do so, but installing it, I run the net setup and it prompts me to connect the USB cable, then every time I connect it me wireless network connection to the house router goes down (my Internet connection stops working) and shortly after that the program crashes.

I think thats because of the OS, as I noticed that the files that I downloaded from EPSON`s support site are some versions ahead of those in the CD.

So, having this simple aplication (that I downloaded form the site) to manage the wireless connection with the printer, I just don`t know what to do, because the file that runs as if it was a user manual, just doesn`t explain nothing at all, just the definitions os the buttons.

I could simply make some tests over this aplication, but I don`t know what influence could those actions have on my outer network connections.

Well, I just donè know why doesn`t EPSON make these products "regular usage style" systems and prefer "networking genious style".

I`m not contacting them yet, because I know here, the help comes more often, faster and, some times, even better.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... I know here, the help comes more often, faster and, some times, even better.


I didn't wanna get pulled into this so deeply, but I guess flattery works pretty well. 

This FAQ says you have to download the Windows 7 drivers from the web site.

Do you have the 5.3 MB User Guide (click on Online support and manuals and scroll down to the downloadable manuals section)? Maybe the "Setup Using the Control Panel and OS Functions" would work better?

I think I'd remove any software and drivers already installed and start over, using that User Guide's instructions and the downloaded Windows 7 drivers.

I noticed at that site that you could also "Start Online Chat."


----------

